# Anavar problem



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

I've been taking 40mg ED of anavar for 8 days now and for the last 3-4 days I've had pretty severely frequent urination which is really very annoying! I've read on WebMD that Anavar can cause bladder irritating so I'm assuming the 'var is the cause?

Basically I was wondering if there's anything I can do to treat this so I don't have to abandon my cycle so early! Or if there isn't how do I do PCT? I've got nolva for PCT but surely I don't need a full one after such a run?

Thanks,

ADREI


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

other than drink more water mate not a lot....its probably your kidneys / liver attempting to clean out the ''poison''


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

im sure anavar is a dht derevitive which could be effecting the prostate mate.


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

Well I think it's the anavar because of this:

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-53226-Anavar+Oral.aspx?drugid=53226&drugname=Anavar+Oral&pagenumber=6

Common side effects of Anavar Oral:

Bladder Contractions Causing Frequent Passing of Urine

Which is exactly what I'm feeling. It's not greater water intake because I even feel the need to urinate when I can't, and I've tried drinking less to stop this incessant peeing. Anyone have any ideas? And would you be sure no PCT whatsoever needed? Would a few days of nolva at least not be useful?


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

WebMD says of anavar - Common side effects of Anavar Oral:

Bladder Contractions Causing Frequent Passing of Urine

This is what makes me think it's the anavar. Are you guys certain I'd need no PCT whatsoever? Would a few days of nolva not be ok?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

You do NOT need any PCT mate.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ADREI said:


> WebMD says of anavar - Common side effects of Anavar Oral:
> 
> Bladder Contractions Causing Frequent Passing of Urine
> 
> This is what makes me think it's the anavar. Are you guys certain I'd need no PCT whatsoever? Would a few days of nolva not be ok?


What's the point of a few days of Nolva , just do it or don't, it's your choice, people don't people do.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ADREI said:


> Well I think it's the anavar because of this:
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-53226-Anavar+Oral.aspx?drugid=53226&drugname=Anavar+Oral&pagenumber=6
> 
> ...


Well that's cystitis symptoms!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> Well that's cystitis symptoms!!!


It's one of the symptoms, it certainly doesnt mean he has cystitis.


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

What would you guys do? It could easily not be the 'var, or it could be... Would you guys stop? Has anyone else experienced similar symptoms on anavar?

Thanks,

ADREI


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ADREI said:


> What would you guys do? It could easily not be the 'var, or it could be... Would you guys stop? Has anyone else experienced similar symptoms on anavar?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ADREI


What i would do is go to my GP's reception, get a pee bottle and make an appointment to have my pee checked and see my GP.

In the meantime i would carry on with my cycle.


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

Mars said:


> What i would do is go to my GP's reception, get a pee bottle and make an appointment to have my pee checked and see my GP.
> 
> In the meantime i would carry on with my cycle.


Yeah I'm going on monday. Walk in clinic doc gave me trimethoprim, for infection just in case. But has anyone else experienced this with anavar?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The only side effect ive ever had with Var was greatness.......carry on you will be fine on that dosage.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mars said:


> It's one of the symptoms, it certainly doesnt mean he has cystitis.


It was tongue in cheek....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

While I was on Var I was up for a pee two and three times a night whereas I normally sleep right through. It was a real nuisance. Within a few days of stopping though, I was back to normal.

Love @pea head evaluation of Var - and I know what he means. At 52 I was suddenly stronger (by a mile) than at any other time in my life!! A couple of extra pees a night were certainly worth putting up with for that!!


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> While I was on Var I was up for a pee two and three times a night whereas I normally sleep right through. It was a real nuisance. Within a few days of stopping though, I was back to normal.
> 
> Love @pea head evaluation of Var - and I know what he means. At 52 I was suddenly stronger (by a mile) than at any other time in my life!! A couple of extra pees a night were certainly worth putting up with for that!!


Glad to know I'm not the only one! So did you not have any problems during the day? I do... and it ends after the cycle you say?


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> While I was on Var I was up for a pee two and three times a night whereas I normally sleep right through. It was a real nuisance. Within a few days of stopping though, I was back to normal.
> 
> Love @pea head evaluation of Var - and I know what he means. At 52 I was suddenly stronger (by a mile) than at any other time in my life!! A couple of extra pees a night were certainly worth putting up with for that!!


Glad I'm not the only one! Did you have 0 problems during the day? As I do.. Glad it apparently goes away soon after the cycle though!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

On unigen pharma var at moment and no extra runs to toilet for me.

Although getting bad amount of spots breaking out on nose and face.

Shame really as only week and a half in but already considering jumping of them.


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

This is becoming excruciating so I'm bailing on the var. Just to clarify obviously a PCT isn't strictly required as lets face it, basically no cycle happened... but would there be any harm in me taking 20mg nolva ED for a week or so just in case?

Thanks,

ADREI


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Paisleylad said:


> On unigen pharma var at moment and no extra runs to toilet for me.
> 
> Although getting bad amount of spots breaking out on nose and face.
> 
> Shame really as only week and a half in but already considering jumping of them.


im 2 & 1/2 weeks into my var cylce and iv noticed spots around and below my lats, more than usual but not sure if its var or my bad diet for for the week leading to the cycle or excess sweating at work (a lot more than usual).

what kind of spots where they, white, black or just red sort of thing?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you want to take nolva at 20mg for a day then that's fine but it won't be needed with such a short run on var. The symptoms you mention "I even feel the need to urinate when I can't" can be associated with an enlarged prostate as this puts pressure on your bladder so you feel like you need to urinate even when your bladder is empty - http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Prostate-enlargement/Pages/Symptoms.aspx

I'm not too sure whether this could be the problem as Var can raise DHT but I haven't heard of people having these issues with Var after 8 days. Either way it's good that you are stopping var. Give it a week or so after stopping and if you still have these problems go to the doctor and be honest with him about taking the var


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

been on 100mg for over 3 weeks now, peeing more frequently is normal, don't reduce your water intake just got off your **** and pee, it's not a major dilemma.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ADREI said:


> This is becoming excruciating so I'm bailing on the var. Just to clarify obviously a PCT isn't strictly required as lets face it, basically no cycle happened... but would there be any harm in me taking 20mg nolva ED for a week or so just in case?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ADREI


Don't bother running it, why put chemicals into your body that are not needed?


----------



## carlos87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good read. Never really thought any of it, but I had to pee a lot more often when i was on var (once per hour usually). This has gone away now that i'm off it. I just thought it was random, but this explains it


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

ADREI said:


> What would you guys do? It could easily not be the 'var, or it could be... Would you guys stop? Has anyone else experienced similar symptoms on anavar?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ADREI


hello mate i just came on fourm today havnt been on for a while to start a post about the same thing as you i started var 2 weeks ago 40mg a day and since i am ****ing non stop am drink so much water but i cant keep up with it i feel so dry its real am drinking 5L of water but am still ****ing yellow my eyes are sunk and i feel deydrated i have done any steroid cycles over the years but never tryed anavar so sonunds like your are going thro the same as me rite now


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

got good results with var but always felt **** on it, tired and got shin splints, they were a bastard, ended up stopping the cycle!


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

ben123 said:


> hello mate i just came on fourm today havnt been on for a while to start a post about the same thing as you i started var 2 weeks ago 40mg a day and since i am ****ing non stop am drink so much water but i cant keep up with it i feel so dry its real am drinking 5L of water but am still ****ing yellow my eyes are sunk and i feel deydrated i have done any steroid cycles over the years but never tryed anavar so sonunds like your are going thro the same as me rite now


That doesn't sound good... I'm seeing a doctor, perhaps you should as well. Also guys I'm very nervous about doing no PCT whatsoever... am I not at all at risk from gyno and other HPTA problems? I must have been suppressed at least a little bit! Massive hypochondriac here


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

ADREI said:


> That doesn't sound good... I'm seeing a doctor, perhaps you should as well. Also guys I'm very nervous about doing no PCT whatsoever... am I not at all at risk from gyno and other HPTA problems? I must have been suppressed at least a little bit! Massive hypochondriac here


so were you just taking anavar on its own what brand is the anavar


----------



## _Perseus_ (Aug 13, 2013)

Ive not long finished a 12 week cycle on Var.

Results were great at the end.

I hear what your saying about the bladder, towards the end i was frequently at the toilet lol

Not only that but you will notice you sweat like hell!

My advice, dont worry unless you start feeling drowsy/light headed like your going to faint, keep at it


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

_Perseus_ said:


> Ive not long finished a 12 week cycle on Var.
> 
> Results were great at the end.
> 
> ...


am droping to 20mgs aday now see how that goes. i have seen a loss of fat round my middle but if that anything to do with the var who knows


----------



## ADREI (May 5, 2013)

Assuming I'm allowed to say... I was on wildcat research labs anavar.


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

ADREI said:


> Assuming I'm allowed to say... I was on wildcat research labs anavar.


i went the gym today know a guy in there he does comps and has won a few in the past told him about whats happening he said when i uses it for the first few weeks he loses a lot of wanter said it does make the body lose water from the body and water from the muscle to if he is rite i dont know but sure does feel like whats happing rite now to me


----------

